# ATO: Wash your hands of cyber crime



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:

https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/smallbusiness/General/Wash-your-hands-of-cyber-crime/

*Wash your hands of cyber crime*








*24 June 2020*
Criminals take any opportunity to steal valuable information from your business - such as your business, staff and client records. Anyone can fall victim and they target everyone and take advantage of situations which can make you vulnerable, including this year's natural disasters and COVID-19.
However, a few simple steps can save you and your business from being the victim of identity crime:
Create unique passwords which are difficult for others to guess, and change them regularly.
Never share your passwords with anyone.
Use multi-factor identification where possible, such as using SMS codes as your sign-in option for myGov.
Keep your business and personal software up-to-date, and run regular checks on your hardware to ensure you don't have viruses or spam.
Regularly review staff accesses, and remove any that are no longer needed.
Always exercise caution when clicking on links or downloading attachments. If something doesn't seem right - don't risk it.

*Next step:*
Test your online security practices and knowledge with our Online security self-assessment questionnaire.

*See also:*
How to protect your business

*Watch: [see original article for access to video]*


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Always exercise caution when clicking on links or downloading attachments. If something doesn't seem right - don't risk it.
> *Next step:*
> Test your online security practices and knowledge with our Online security self-assessment questionnaire.
> 
> ...


Anybody else see the irony in this?


----------

